
Re: Factor: FizzBuzz - swah
http://re-factor.blogspot.com/2011/08/fizzbuzz.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
That reminds me - I really must go back to my analysis of the coding challenge
I set ages ago. I got most of the way through, but never finished.

I ought to complete it.

In case you're interested, it was here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1383169>

I'm not accepting more submissions.

------
swah
FizzBuzz never feels natural to me in functional languages/style. The Python
is much more readable.

